# Colorado or Washington



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

So I will soon have the opportunity to trasnfer within my craft (train inspector) to either Denver CO or Vancouver/Pasco Washington and I can't decide which way I want to go.

I've been going to Breck,Keystone,Abasin and Copper for the last 7 years and I have always wanted to live there, but now my options are opening up.

So basically I'd like to hear anyones opinions weather good or bad about both and what you would choose given the opportunity. 

Thanks for all input!!!!!!

Your friend,
M2M


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Washington. They need more neversummer lovers up there


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> Washington. They need more neversummer lovers up there


LOL. Good point. I'm sure they have enough Smokin fans already.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lived in both areas albeit Colorado a lot longer.

Pros of Washington:

Insane snow falls that are measured in the range of FEET not inches. 
Terrain that is some of the gnarliest and most technically fun I've ever encountered. 
Seattle
Fish
Meth, lots of meth!
Ski hills not ski resorts
Coffee

Pros of Colorado:
A bad year here is an average winter anywhere else. 
Epic Pass 
Denver
Marijuana
Evidently we're all on Coke too.
Length of season. 

Cons of Washington:
Rain, you have to watch where that snow line is. That 3 feet of fresh snow could now be sludge covered with 5 inches of rain on top. 
Driving everywhere sucks.
Rain
Lack of sun through most of the winter. 
The people (subjective I know but seriously fuck 99% of Washington states people)
High suicide rate

Cons of Colorado:
Lower snowfall totals depending on which part of the state. 
Terrain that has more rocks exposed than Washington
Epic Pass
I-70 Traffic
Idiots that do not know how to drive
Tourist destination
It's cold here in the winter (if you are a pussy)
Hippies
Dubstep
CU Boulder
Parking at resorts
Mega resorts vs family ski hills

Vancouver/Pasco is Southern WA so you'll have White Pass or be driving to Oregon. Not exactly an easy straight shot like Colorado has.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Vancouver isn't even Washington anymore, you're riding Mt. Hood that far south.

Also, WA sucks, it only rains and everybody is a hipster. Avoid.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The freakin' rain would be a deal breaker for me. Gotta love that Colorado blue sky.


----------



## Wangarangatang (Sep 19, 2013)

Pot is legal in Washington, too, although much more regulated. Still, nobody gives a damn if u reef, including law enforcement.

Best fishing anywhere in the lower 48. Possibly in north america if you consider the length of the season. 

And speaking of seafood, you can't really find anything better, even down in Cali. Seriously, next time you find yourself at Fisherman's Wharf, take a look at where their crab and oysters come from. That's right. Dungeoness from the Hood Canal and South Sound oysters. 

And on that note, sushi. Plus any asian cuisine you desire. All of that is better in WA. Perhaps some asian food is better in Cali (if it is, not by much), but definitely not sushi.

The post about riding mt hood is true. Vancouver is honorary portland. I suppose you could make a long drive to crystal (which had a one-day opening this week. Look it up!) but that would be over two hours compared to maybe an hour or so. But timberline (hood) boasts year-round lift-spinning, so you could satiate your addiction in july. 

Oregon has no sales tax (not sure about CO). Many many people live in Vancouver and shop in portland (imagine buying $1500 worth of new gear tax-free)

Dont forget that in vancouver, wa u are still only a day drive from whistler. and baker is even closer in bellingham.

I can't speak for colorado but I grew up in WA (tacoma) so I can probably answer a lot of other questions about WA


----------



## varth (Oct 2, 2013)

Denver if you are into music is insane, red rocks is a top 2 venue and its 25mins away, every single group you want to see will come through the denver boulder area. Far better music scene than portland overall


----------



## Wangarangatang (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gorge in George, WA is basically ranked second behind Red Rocks Amphitheater (and of course there is debate about who is #1). Seattle is still somewhat of an epicenter for music. Can't argue with the frequency of good acts at the continental divide, though. It's just too convenient for bands to make it there, and east coasters basically see Denver as the "West". LOL to that, but it is what it is.

You, sir, have quite the conundrum on your hands! Colorado and Washington have a ton in common!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Unless you like meth, meth heads and serious traffic you don't want to live in Vancouver.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

And the Broncos are gonna meet the Seahawks in the Super Bowl this year, so that isn't a deciding factor!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I prefer Colorado. 
If you're a vegan and a scene kid you may prefer Washington. :dunno:


It would be pretty tough to get me out of Denver, I love it here. Pretty biased..


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Love them both. But only one of those states has oceans..

Just sayin.


----------



## varth (Oct 2, 2013)

While the gorge is very comparable to red rocks, the point is that red rocks is only 30mins away, where as the Gorge is at closest 2h30mins away. The gorge is also gigantic, so only the largest acts in the world or festivals play there, where as red rocks is more reasonably sized and actually has shows fairly often.

I live in Seattle though, and love it. Denver is one of the only places that is comparable really. If you love seafood, Seattle is unbeatable


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Denver and Seattle are not comparable. Seattle wins. We aren't talking about that, we are talking about Portland/Vancouver vs Denver. In that scenario Denver wins hands down.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I am definitely taking all this in. It's the exact debate I'm having with myself. I also love to surf. Damn it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

San Diego is a 12.5 hour drive for me from vail. 3 hour flight from Denver. I have driven it 3 times. The beach is a lot more comfortable in SoCal. The beach and water in the pnw is cold as a motherfucker. The water in SoCal is cool but you can get by without a 5mm wetsuit.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> San Diego is a 12.5 hour drive for me from vail. 3 hour flight from Denver. I have driven it 3 times. The beach is a lot more comfortable in SoCal. The beach and water in the pnw is cold as a motherfucker. The water in SoCal is cool but you can get by without a 5mm wetsuit.


Colder water brings less sharks right?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Since when does a surfer worry about sharks? I spent a shitload of time in the water when I was younger and never worried too much about them.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Just trying to see the upside to things. And I believe every surfer thinks about sharks but just says fuck it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Got orcas in CO?...wut...no...better go to there.

WA sucks ass


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd take Colorado brotha. If you get the opportunity to move to Seattle then my answer would be different.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

And you got Texans in CO.


----------



## oldseed (Mar 7, 2013)

dont' forget denver has like 300+ days of sunshine. seattle/vancouver it's cloudy/rainy all the time.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> So I will soon have the opportunity to trasnfer within my craft (train inspector) to either Denver CO or Vancouver/Pasco Washington and I can't decide which way I want to go.
> 
> I've been going to Breck,Keystone,Abasin and Copper for the last 7 years and I have always wanted to live there, but now my options are opening up.
> 
> ...


What railroad you work for?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

oldseed said:


> dont' forget denver has like 300+ days of sunshine. seattle/vancouver it's cloudy/rainy all the time.


my friend (not a snowboarder) moved from San Diego to Seattle and his co-workers told him, he needs to be doing something everyday or he'll go crazy. And you do everything in the rain.

He says they mow lawns in the rain. Who the fuck mows lawns in the rain? :laugh:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

CSX. But will go BNSf to go west.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> CSX. But will go BNSf to go west.


Takes some balls to give up your seniority, or your a short timer. please tell me your not a railroad management puke? If you are do the world a favor and kill yourself.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

2hipp4u said:


> Takes some balls to give up your seniority, or your a short timer. please tell me your not a railroad management puke? If you are do the world a favor and kill yourself.


Wth? Seriously, are you rr union or something? Everyone has to do something to get by. Overall a positive thread and then this out of nowhere? Come on people.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Colorado is pretty reliable with snow and it is actually pretty rare there is a skunk season. Two seasons ago was one. Last year looked to be then March hit and holy fuck it snowed. That said the snow pack is so thin in good years that when you have dry spells it does suck. No 5-15 ft dumps here on the regular. The snow also does not stick to as steep of a slope as it will in the PNW. Rain is rare. Cold temps keeps powder stashes for weeks. More people skiing and snowboarding here than anywhere in the US. The backcountry is way more sketch than in the PNW too. In the PNW most of the time most slopes are safe within 24-72 hours after a storm. In Colorado, most slopes are safe after the snow has melted. Number one state in avalanche deaths per year for a reason. 

Not a bad choice you have. I go to the PNW every year. Terrain wise it is arguably the best in the lower 48. Especially is you get into snowboard mountaineering. The potential there is limitless.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Colder water brings less sharks right?


NOPE! More sharks in NorCal than SoCal! More attacks too if I recall. Believe its the same in WA. Cold water is more productive, more food! But then Surfers are batshit crazy anyways!  Fuckin' water is _COLD_!

You'd better LOVE singin' n dancin' in the rain if you move to WA. I spent 9-10 years living in NorCal. on the coast near Oregon border. Lots of rain, lots of fog, lots of cloudy grey days and ppl I knew who moved from there to WA. came back saying FUCK, never see the sun & it rains too much!

If you have any S.A.D, or depression issues,.. seriously reconsider WA. 

Spent 4-6 days in and around Seattle area one late summer, it rained/drizzled some EVERY DAY! Not all day soakers, but not a quick sprinkle either!


Having said all that, It's _absolutely_ beautiful country tho, but then so is CO!


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Wth? Seriously, are you rr union or something? Everyone has to do something to get by. Overall a positive thread and then this out of nowhere? Come on people.


Was ment as a joke and im sure m2m will get it, looking at his potential job choice he looks to be a union brother.


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> And you got Texans in CO.


Worse than that ... we got Californians here!

(THE HORROR!)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

It's funny listening to the arguments... Sounds like the typical Calgary vs Vancouver argument (with mostly the same reasons). I prefer Calgary because I like seeing that shiny thing in the sky on a regular basis, and our powder is actually powder, not mashed potatos...



2hipp4u said:


> Was ment as a joke and im sure m2m will get it, looking at his potential job choice he looks to be a union brother.


Unions?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

poutanen said:


> unions?


qft ......


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> It's funny listening to the arguments...
> 
> Unions?





Argo said:


> qft ......


My prediction for this thread,...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

2hipp4u said:


> Was ment as a joke and im sure m2m will get it, looking at his potential job choice he looks to be a union brother.


Okay, sorry I read that early this morning and it seemed like an attack. Thanks for clarifying. And yeah Unions. If we didn't have 'em you'd all be working for McDonald's wages. Think about it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> And yeah Unions. If we didn't have 'em you'd all be working for McDonald's wages. Think about it.


Trouble is twofold that I can see for modern day usage:

1) Overvaluing less work. We pay some of our unionized employees almost $40 an hour, plus huge overtime, bonus', etc. We have guys that make well over $100k a year that run loaders. Not saying it doesn't have it's pressures, but compare that to $60k a year for the supervisor responsible for 20 workers. :dunno:

2) Union dues skimming. The idea of collective bargaining, fair wages, etc. is good. The trouble is that the unions are funded by the workers and the company. If workers and management can agree on fair terms WITHOUT the union, then they both benefit. Take Toyota or Dofasco employees in Ontario. They make the same wages and benefits as their union counterparts, without the work stoppages, or money being skimmed off the top.

FWIW, I used to be a card carrying member of LIUNA. I paid my dues, did my work, but have no use for unions.

I think we're treading onto political talk now though! NO GOOD!


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

Keep in mind that he's comparing moving to Vancouver, WA and Denver, CO. Vancouver is totally different than Seattle. My dad lived outside of Denver, CO when I was a kid and my mom lived 40 miles east of Camas/Stevenson, WA in the Columbia River Gorge (Underwood, WA) and I spent a good deal of time in Vancouver and Portland, OR growing up and visiting dad in the Denver area. 

Vancouver is not Seattle. In Vancouver you are 3-4+ hours from Crystal Mt. and Alpental/Snoqualmie - even longer from Stevens Pass ... and 5+ hours from Mt. Baker. That's a long drive to what most people consider the epic ski hills in WA state. Hell Baker is a haul from _Seattle _and Seattle is over halfway there relative to Vancouver.

I currently work in Seattle and live 40mi south of Seattle now and going to the Portalnd/Couv area feels REALLY different than Seattle does now. It's super hipster and liberal which is cool if you like that. Seattle feels almost corporate and conservative compared to much of the Portland area. 

Your local hill for The 'Couv will be Mt. Hood (Mt. Hood Meadows, Ski Bowl and Timberline) where I've spent several seasons both winter and Summer. I've worked a couples seaons at Meadows in the winter and Timberline in the summer and stayed in my van at Government Camp in the summers. It's a good hill and a cool summer scene at Govt. Camp but the snow and terrain is not fair to compare to what's in Colorado - that said I understand that CO. hasn't gotten much precip compared to the more western resorts though so that is something to consider on the flip side.

I got to tell you if the choice were mine, I would take Denver and CO. over Vancouver/Portland. Having lived my whole life in Washington for the most part, I love it but the winters are mild and the autumns are SUPER rainy... the fall is cold rain and dark skies and the winter is basically colder rain and darker skies. Every day. 

The seasons in Colorado are epic and staggeringly beautiful. I used to be heavily into bicycling and CO is like a mecca for cycling which is a great off season sport coupled with snowboarding. 

Now if you were comparing living in Seattle and Denver, I think it would be a closer call but your not and that's a different conversation.

Now if you could live in the Gorge more towards Hood River, OR or Stevenson, WA and work in Vancouver you might have something awesome. The gorge is a totally different weather pattern, with lost of prevailing winds that keep that the clouds blown out. That's a grind of a commute though but might be worth looking into depending on when you started and left work and could avoid traffic leaving the city.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am definitely not a part of the Union, but damn if the corporate owners are not doing the same shit on a more grandiose scale. Anyone remember the financial meltdown a few years ago? Yeah, that wasn't the unions fault. 

They have their problems, no doubt, corruption is wide spread. I do know part of the reason we have decent wages within my company is they don't want to deal with Union bullshit. So go Unions!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes I'm union and fuck management! The railroad can almost run itself but they micro manage the shit out of it and safety rule us to death. It's a damn circus. I've been pushed to go into management but I see what it does to them and I don't wanna live like that. I'm more stress free oriented. 

I really appreciate everyone's input and it was very helpful. Washington sounds beautiful and the snow sounds plentiful and safe but I'm not sure if I can deal with clouds and rain. I spend all day everyday outside so that is a big factor for me. I think I will stick with Denver and travel to Washington and Oregon. 


Chomps:thumbsup:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Everyone is touting clouds and rain, but it is gorgeous from the end of April until the end of October. Yes the winter is wet as fuck, but then you go to the mountains and it's all snow. After living in Tacoma, WA for 5 years, I will say that the summers there are some of the most beautiful and temperate summers I have ever experienced.

So yeah... don't judge it from the rain. It is rainy, but after living in Philadelphia, I don't think it is any worse in the winter.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The only reason the rain is a big factor for me is that my job constist of me walking down and inspecting mile+ long trains 40+ hours a week. So everyday being soaking wet would suck. Especially if its cold and wet. Know what I mean? 


Oh to answer a previous question. I have 8 years of seniority with 3 weeks vacation and I would gladly give it up and start over to get the fuck out of Atlanta and live near the mountains and live that life style. Snowboarding, sledding, hiking, back country split boarding (after training), Mountain biking, off roading, camping, four wheeling and dirt bike (own both), red rock or gorge, state parks, and whatever else I can get into.

One more question. I own a wakeboard boat and do you guys think I should sale it before the move and use the money for mountain oriented activities or keep it??????


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing but puddles in Colorado for wake boarding. You can do it, but not much of a scene.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Nothing but puddles in Colorado for wake boarding. You can do it, but not much of a scene.


Cool. That's what I was guessing but wasn't sure. Thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All of the spots are travel in one direction only because they are so small. Like Chatfield or Cherry Creek reservoir. Counterclockwise only I believe.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh my stars and garters. Another Atlantan.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Everyone is touting clouds and rain, but it is gorgeous from the end of April until the end of October. Yes the winter is wet as fuck, but then you go to the mountains and it's all snow. After living in Tacoma, WA for 5 years, I will say that the summers there are some of the most beautiful and temperate summers I have ever experienced....


No argument about the beauty and diverse opportunities to be found in the state! Gorgeous, stunning, coastlines and forests! Mountains and rivers! Washington was one of the most beautiful places I've been! As a nature photographer, I absolutely loved the scenery!!!

Not sure if it works the same in coastal areas of WA. as I've only had short visits there, but in Norcal, living on the coast, If one tired of the foggy, cold, grey & drizzle. A 15-20 min drive inland over the coast mountains and you would usually have bright, warm, sunny & dry! If the same can be said of WA. then it wouldn't be so bad living there, even if the rain _was_ an issue.

I've never spent any time in CO. and on my 3-1/2 cross country drives, I saw very little of the state. But I love anyplace with mountains, and having been thru JH & the Teton's, I have no doubt that I could be happy living in that part of the country! Especially now that I SB and with all the different places and opportunities for truly epic shredding!

As for unions? Nowadays, many once _good_ unions seem to have evolved into entities that have, or cause some real concern for their viability or practicality in a lot of industries but, My grandfather worked for the railroads here in MI. for 30-40 years! I don't know if it's still the same, but they used to have one of the "best" unions around as far as workers benefits. After he passed, my grandmother lived another 35 years and his pension benefits kept her living in their home and pretty comfortably if not very extravagantly!

I am a non-union truck driver living in the Motor City, and although I am definitely NOT anti union. I pick up & deliver freight to all the big three auto co. and I see a lot of problems with what the UAW has evolved into here as far as productivity and the seeming sense of entitlement that some workers have when it comes to getting the job done! 

But, the unions are also one reason MI has, (...or Had at least) a strong blue collar middle class and once robust economy! :dunno: No easy answers there!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The problem is that the modern union does not stand for the worker as it once did. Instead it is its own moneymaking political entity that stands between the worker and his employer, essentially stealing. This entity wants payment for work someone else is doing. Fuck that.

I worked for a union for a few years recently, fucking bullshit. Some times you have to do what you have to do but FUCK unions.

The sight of a union rep makes me want to physically attack them because I know they are legally stealing from me.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> The problem is that the modern union does not stand for the worker as it once did. Instead it is its own moneymaking political entity that stands between the worker and his employer, essentially stealing. This entity wants payment for work someone else is doing. Fuck that.
> 
> I worked for a union for a few years recently, fucking bullshit. Some times you have to do what you have to do but FUCK unions.
> 
> The sight of a union rep makes me want to physically attack them because I know they are legally stealing from me.


That's a whole lot of truth right there...


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> That's a whole lot of truth right there...


Yep

10 chars


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I know the OP said he is looking more CO, and that's fine by me, but I do need to chime in here since, you know, Washingtonian and all. Vancouver is NOT Seattle. The weather isn't even the same. Vancouver is much sunnier and warmer that Seattle. It's also colder in the winter and more prone to snow than Seattle. Also, while it's true that the majority of the resorts are far more north than Vancouver, and Hood is where most people in the Van go to ride, don't discount White Pass. That place is epic, and incredibly underrated. 

Anyway, what the others said. CO good, WA bad. Too much rain, not enough sun, a bunch of hipsters, and a freezing cold ocean. Yeah, don't come WA, you'll hate it here.


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

Maybe this will help.

YoBeat: Making Fun of Snowboarding Since 1997

For the record I don' really hate myself. I'm actually quite fond of myself.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Was wondering when that article would pop up. Their level of hate on CO only rivals their level of hipsterness.


----------

